# heavy metal thread, part 2



## jarrod (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone into underground metal should check out the new wolves in the throne room album immediately.  






the album only has 2 tracks totaling 25 minutes, but it is amazing.  

on the doom side of things, i can't stop listening to mael mordha lately.  adding irish whistle to doom metal was pretty brilliant imo, & the guy can sing besides.  great musicians.  






another doom band i've really been into lately is electric wizard.  dunwich is a great track, & here's a pretty cool video that combines it with the movie:






sorry i don't know how to embed.  

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

[yt ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvOVgVNx_gk[ /yt]

The above should work (without the spaces of course) according to Cap'n Bob but I have found that, for me at least, it does not .

As to the 'Wolves' track, despite the appalling recording quality it was not at all bad. For me a bit too much 'Smiths smooch with the Cure on the way to a Damned concert' but far superior to the death/thrash/black metal cacophany I was expecting - never judge a band by their name it seems .


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not into doom metal at all, except for Sabbath (but that's cuz of Andy Sneap's production).  I'm a thrash, death and power metal fan.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> [yt ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvOVgVNx_gk[ /yt]
> 
> The above should work (without the spaces of course) according to Cap'n Bob but I have found that, for me at least, it does not .
> 
> As to the 'Wolves' track, despite the appalling recording quality it was not at all bad. For me a bit too much 'Smiths smooch with the Cure on the way to a Damned concert' but far superior to the death/thrash/black metal cacophany I was expecting - never judge a band by their name it seems .


all you need is this part ZvOVgVNx_gk between the brackets. And the spaces need to be removed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh how I long for the simpler days when Sabbath were Heavy Rock, Zeppelin were Rock, Whitesnake were Rhythm and Blues and Motorhead were Heavy Metal.  Then we had NWOBHM with the likes of Saxon and Def Leppard (and "Toad and the Wet Sprocket" ).


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

[yt]ZvOVgVNx gk[/yt]

[yt]MO_EuNDCSZs[/yt]

Still seems to fail, Cap'n. What am I messing up?

[yt]ZvOVgVNx_gk[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

You've got extra code embedding in there somehow.  try typing it up in notepad and pasting it in here.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh how I long for the simpler days when Sabbath were Heavy Rock, Zeppelin were Rock, Whitesnake were Rhythm and Blues and Motorhead were Heavy Metal.  Then we had NWOBHM with the likes of Saxon and Def Leppard (and "Toad and the Wet Sprocket" ).



Dude, I'm all about NWOBHM.  I was even listening to Tygers Of Pan Tang today, John Sykes rules.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Paris by Air, such a beautiful sight.....


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Dude, I'm all about NWOBHM. I was even listening to Tygers Of Pan Tang today, John Sykes rules.


 

I never saw him play with the Tygers but I did see him with Thin Lizzie at the Cornwall Colleseum in about 1981 (I think).


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You've got extra code embedding in there somehow. try typing it up in notepad and pasting it in here.


 
The stripped Notepad version manages to put a blank 'screen' into the post but still fails to load the clip?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

You're missing a _ between the x and g


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 24, 2009)

In the words of Windows95 {electronic fanfare} - a bumpy road but with the appropriate guidance and the mighty power of Notepad success was achieved.  My thanks, good sir :tup:.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I never saw him play with the Tygers but I did see him with Thin Lizzie at the Cornwall Colleseum in about 1981 (I think).



I never saw him with Tygers either (I'm just 28 dammit) but I have the record.  I've seen him solo doing the Thin Lizzy show as well as Whitesnake and Blue Murder material ... actually there's a live album of his from Japan that's pretty much all Whitesnake.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2009)

This is just for you Suke   

[yt]mtGU00po08[/yt]


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

hey suk, what has 9 arms & sucks?  

def leppard!

my good man, you're not seriously considering def leppard as part of the NWOBM are you?  let's see, ozzy, judas priest, iron maiden...def leppard?

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

Er, I was there . Def Leppard were part of it, as were other bands we haven't yet mentioned, like Magnum. Terms appear to have changed their meaning over the past three decades and in their transition over the Atlantic .

Ozzy was most certainly not part of it - he may be the Prince of Darkness to many but, to old school British rockers, he's the Prince of Sell Out! Thankfully, Sabbath did a number of good albums after he slunk off to Yankee Land - which is because the true musicians remained. He has of course redeemed himself in many ways by the simple act of not actually being dead yet :lol:.

Carol, the embed for the excellent Dream Warriors appears to be suffering from failure? Luckily, I tracked the code back to YouTube via Google .





 
[yt]mtGU00po08[/yt]

And one of my favourite instrumentals:





 
[yt]MRJZGMbFj0[/yt]

And the track by Def Leppard that justifies their existence to me:





 
[yt]gf2y3ZKX5iU[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2009)

jarrod said:


> hey suk, what has 9 arms & sucks?
> 
> def leppard!
> 
> ...


I was never big on Def Leppard and for me NWOBM will always have its place and but right now I personally am more interested in the *legacy* it has left.  I mean NWOBM is over, right?  It is like the folk who lament the passing of the 80s or 90s - while I accept the undoubted influence, still we need to move on, would you not agree?  For me, always and ever, Lemmy will never be beat!!  Why can we not have more of THIS...  This is the kind of NWOBM legacy (as I see it) that I am happy to pursue 






Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

You'll never guess where Lemmy came from?  A certain ex-boy band member might be Stoke's most famous musical export but Lemmy is one most of us rock lovers more happily claim as our own.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You'll never guess where Lemmy came from?  A certain ex-boy band member might be Stoke's most famous musical export but Lemmy is one most of us rock lovers more happily claim as our own.


Is it an urban myth that Robbie Williams was Lemmy's illegitimate son?   Not in this thread it ain't... Now Suke... back to the topic at hand 
J


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Er, I was there . Def Leppard were part of it, as were other bands we haven't yet mentioned, like Magnum. Terms appear to have changed their meaning over the past three decades and in their transition over the Atlantic .



well i know you were _there_, sukerkin, but that doesn't make the idea more surprising to me.  apologies if i implied otherwise :asian:.  of course we'll have different perspectives because i was playing catch-up on music at the age of 12, plus i was in the middle of kansas.  so when i discovered rock 'n' roll, i soaked up as many bands as i could & really didn't have much information on them.  i just knew i liked it.  coming from that perspective, as a kid just listening to everything he could, i never grouped def leppard in my head as part of NWOBM or even metal for that matter.  i just thought of them as a hard rock band that had more in common with poison or skid row than with venom.  & there's nothing wrong with that; i listened to skid row & bang tango & all that stuf too, i just never liked def leppard or thought of them as metal.  

jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

Jenna said:


> I was never big on Def Leppard and for me NWOBM will always have its place and but right now I personally am more interested in the *legacy* it has left.  I mean NWOBM is over, right?  It is like the folk who lament the passing of the 80s or 90s - while I accept the undoubted influence, still we need to move on, would you not agree?  For me, always and ever, Lemmy will never be beat!!  Why can we not have more of THIS...  This is the kind of NWOBM legacy (as I see it) that I am happy to pursue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah, motorhead.  good post, thanks!  

i hear what you're saying about moving on.  i'm just feeling nostalgic lately.  see i forgot how much i liked metal until about a year ago & started catching up on all these bands from the last 10 years.  it was the exact same feeling as when i was a kid & was really listening to music for the first time...so i've been digging up all those old bands i listened to back then, too.  

jf


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Ozzy was most certainly not part of it - he may be the Prince of Darkness to many but, to old school British rockers, he's the Prince of Sell Out! Thankfully, Sabbath did a number of good albums after he slunk off to Yankee Land - which is because the true musicians remained. He has of course redeemed himself in many ways by the simple act of not actually being dead yet :lol:.



oh yeah, ozzy.  i know what you mean.  i was more of a randy rhodes fan than an ozzy fan.  i had heard ozzy before i'd heard black sabbath, since i was working backwards most of the time.     






i was all kinds of ga-ga for guitar back then.  

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

Lord!  Is it really nearly 30 years since Randy died ?  Who knows what sort of player he'd've matured into?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 25, 2009)

Dude, Ozzy's great but my Sabbath is with Dio.  Greatest singer ever and a class act.  Even Tony Martin had a couple good albums in Sabbath.  Ozzy's just awful, I don't get it.  Sure I listen to Ozzy's solo stuff, but it's because I'm a guitar player and listen to Randy, Jake, Brad and Zakk.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree entirely on the 'best' Sabbath lineup - it's one reason why "Heaven & Hell" is ever so nearly my favourite album of theirs.  Technical Ecstasy just edges it out as I love so deeply the guitar work on "Dirty Women".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

I got to tell you folks I saw Metallica open for Ozzy and after Ozzy's sound guys stopped messing with Metallica's sound and Ozzy took the stage I have to say it was one of the worst concerts I can remember. Not to mention the most violent audience I have ever encountered. Believe it or not the only audience that ever can close was at a grateful dead concert I got dragged to by an ex girl friend back in my youth.

I also saw Dio as a solo act and that concert was great as was Dio with Rainbow. Sadly I never saw him with Sabbath but I agree that was the best line up for Sabbath with Dio in front


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

you guys are crazy; those first 4 sabbath albums were sabbath, so far as i'm concerned anyway.  but i liked dio's solo stuff more consistently than ozzy's.  

uh, dio.  sweeeeet.






jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a bit of a moot point given that I have everything they released from Black Sabbath up to Eternal Idol (yes, even the utterly dreadful Born Again (tho' I have sold that so maybe I get some credability back )).

I do agree that their first six albums are the ones that most concretely give the Sabbath 'sound' and I wouldn't want to part with any of them.  But if I had to keep only one Sabbath album it would be Technical Ecstasy (tho' it would pain me not to be able to hear the likes of "Warning" ever again).


----------



## Omar B (Apr 25, 2009)

I have 'em all.  I'm a sick collector, if I'm into something I have to have it all.  Don't get me started on my Deep Purple collection, couple years ago they released recordings of every single show on their summer tour.  Yeah, I'm a completest, so what.

You guys have the version of Eternal Idol with Ray Gillen singing?  Awesome!  Not that the Tony Martin version that was released wasn't also good.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2009)

On the Gillen question, not I, *Omar*.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 25, 2009)

It's usually available as a bootleg if you know where to look.  It's official title is "Black Sabbath The _Ray Gillen_ Years + The _Eternal Idol_ Demos"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

There was an interview with Tony Immix, I believe, and they were discussing why they came to the US to play when they did during the end of the peace love and tie dye era of in the USA. Basically he said they just wanted to scare the hell out of them 

Don't get me wrong the first Sabbath Albums with Ozzy in front were great, I just liked Dio better.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 25, 2009)

huh, didn't realize there was such a strong base of dio/sabbath fans.  i will have to give that material a second listen.

to each their own!

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes Ronnie Jame sDio was a great front man andhis voice was awesoe to listen too.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 26, 2009)

Was?  Still is!  New Sabbath album out this Tuesday!  http://www.black-sabbath.com/discog/thedevilyouknow.html


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

What does everyone think of "Death Magnetic"? I got it yesterday, and it is easily their best album since "...And Justice For All"


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2009)

I like it ok, it's IMO their best since the black album.  The songs are not memorable at all though.  I listen to the whole thing thru and nothing sticks except for a few riffs here and there.  It's no RTL or AJFA that's for sure.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 29, 2009)

This is seriously awesome...makes you laugh and you can bang your head to it...lol

[yt]tPIO86jTrQQ[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2009)

Since we are posting videos now!

Nevermore - Nacrosythesis 










Nervermore - Inside Four walls


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not exactly metal, but brilliance from a guitar god none the less 

[yt]XBQbKOz3os0[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh you went and played the Vai card Jim!  But I should have known you would from the UV in your avatar.  Wanna sell that UV?  LOL


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Oh you went and played the Vai card Jim! But I should have known you would from the UV in your avatar. Wanna sell that UV? LOL


 
I don't have the UV anymore, but I do have a Bartolini loaded VWH handy at all times  You never know when you're going to have to go off!


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2009)

How are those Bartolini?  Active I assume?  Hotter than the Evos?  sorry man, but I will never use anything but passive Dimarzios.  It's all about the X2N/Super 2 layout.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 30, 2009)

No, they're passive. They're medium low output (between 6.6 and 8), with excellent string separation, so they really make for a perfect fusion/soloing set. They're not great for strumming rhythms, but perfect for soloists. I was able to put away my hollowbody once the Barts were in the Jem. I can still solo with distortion and play along with the occasional DT disk, but jazz and fusion is where I live and these really nail that. Nowhere near as high output as an X2N 




terryl965 said:


> Yes Ronnie James Dio was a great front man and his voice was awesome to listen too.


 
Turn it up! 
[yt]frtJQFe9apw[/yt]

Even better
[yt]nhe1SuBGkiA[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool man.  I usually use high output (Evo, X2N, Super Dist) but there's a charm and clarity in low and med output (Paf Pro, Air Norton) that i just love.

You got the new Sabbath yet?  awesome!


----------



## jarrod (Apr 30, 2009)

here's a great video i found by a plea for purging.  the production is simply the finest, most professional metal video i have ever seen!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/sy-19088103001/a_plea_for_purging_malevolence_official_music_video/

jf


----------



## jim777 (May 1, 2009)

Can't say I really like the song, but the video was great


----------

